# Fertilator 3.0 Download



## Singtoh (May 27, 2009)

Hello All,

Does anyone here know where I can find Fertilator 3.0 for download?

Thanks,
Cheers,

Singtoh


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure about the 3rd version but you can go to the link below (version 4) and then save the page. Then you can use it offline if you want to.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


----------



## Singtoh (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Zapins, I am playing with it now.

Cheers,

Singtoh


----------

